# shaker panel glue order



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got all the pieces cut for a series of 5 piece drawer fronts (rails, stiles, center panel). i am going to use pocket holes for the joinery. my question is in what order to do the joining? the center panel is plywood and relatively tight 1. fitting into the daddo grooves. my planned process is:
2. drill pocket holes
3. fit the rails/stiles together (without panel inside) and screw in the pocket hole screws. then unscrew and seperate pieces 
4. put glue in the daddos and on center panel tongues
5. re assemble the rails/stiles around the panel and screw in.

i guess the concern I have driving me to ask this question is if the glue starts to dry and the panel hard to center in the frame while still screwing in the pocket holes and getting the rails/stiles misaligned somehow. i was hoping having the screws set in step 3 would help.

i guess the other way is to glue up a rail and 2 stiles together, then add the glue in the daddos/panel tongues, slide the panel in, then add the last rail. i'm just not sure that there is enough wiggle room to slide the panels in with sticky glue when using this method.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Do NOT put any glue on/in joints where the center panel fit in the frame. You must leave the panel floating to allow it to move as the panel changes size due to changes in environmental moisture.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Herb. I thought glue was ok on a plywood panel?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Glue can and should be used on plywood panels. Herb's advise only applies to solid wood panels. 
A sketch or picture of a similar project would help to answer your questions about assembly.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry, missed that it was a plywood panel…


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I think you are over-thinking this. It shouldn't take that long to put all the pieces together.

I don't use pocket screws for frame-and panel assemblies, but if I did, I would proceed this way:

1. Dry-fit the parts.
2. Drill pocket holes
3. Apply glue to rail ends and grooves.
4. Slide panel into grooves and assemble stiles and rails
5. Clamp the assembly face down with a couple of bar clamps.
6. Check everything for square.
7. Drive pocket screws


----------

